# accutane



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

how long will i have to run this med to see effects im in the process of ordering some but it's so dam expensive i never would of though it would cost so much. Obviously my skin is important to me so im willing to pay what i have to but i want to run it for as little time as i can. Also after how long will i see the initial breakout and how long will it last for? I know it differs in pearson to person so if i could get a few opinnions that would be good.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Depends on severity obviously and dosage you run.

Thinking is that it isn't so much the dosage you run daily, but the amount you take.

Several months though.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

how long did the initial breakout last for you?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i didn't get a breakout. the drug just did nothing for the first two weeks. and then over the space of the next two weeks all my acne went away. and i got dry lips, and needed to moisturise my skin. been on it for 7 weeks now. course last 14 weeks at 0.5mg per kg of bodyweight. then they reassess me after that time to see if it needs to continue.

also why waste your money? tell your gp you want to see a dermatologist


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> i didn't get a breakout. the drug just did nothing for the first two weeks. and then over the space of the next two weeks all my acne went away. and i got dry lips, and needed to moisturise my skin. been on it for 7 weeks now. course last 14 weeks at 0.5mg per kg of bodyweight. then they reassess me after that time to see if it needs to continue.
> 
> also why waste your money? tell your gp you want to see a dermatologist


GPs don't want to put you on it. Will try all the other options first, which will do nothing for AAS induced acne. Furthermore, the longer you wait, the more damage you do to your skin.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

what dose are you running mate?

the doc keeps pawning me off with bullsh1t antibiotics and they dont work.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

It was ages before I saw any results. About 4 months I think . People said it will look better after 6/8 weeks but mine was worse than ever then. Mine was very severe though!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine took about 6-8weeks to kick in. Started on 60mg, went up to 100mg for a around 6 weeks, dropped to 40mg then 20mg for a further period. Built up to assess tolerance and effects, then dropped down once it had cleared.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> GPs don't want to put you on it. Will try all the other options first, which will do nothing for AAS induced acne. Furthermore, the longer you wait, the more damage you do to your skin.


different GPs different opinions. mine put me on 2 months of anti-biotics and then asked me did i want to try accutane. no bs.

even if you choose to run your own accutane. try and get an appointment will a dermatologist that way you won't have to pay for the entire course. running your own sounds dodgy, you need blood test done each month and just cause your acne is gone while taking the drug, doesn't mean it wont come back when off it.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

for me it took 8weeks to see results from accutane

my initial dosage was 40mg, then I lowered to 20mg's

I'm on week 16 now, I'll run it 8 more weeks, still got a few spots around the shoulder area, my acne was severe.

I choose to run a low dosage for a long period of time.

atm I got dry lips abit dry joints, dry nose, and sore eyes due to dryness.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

This is agood drug Iam prescribed it, always keep an extra supply to side, so the docs keep writing prescriptions out.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

my total course lasted 9 months, in which it went from a very severe case of acne to perfectly clear skin, a truely incredible drug, not without sides tho. the first couple of months it actually got worse, by around month 4 improvements started to show. for my bodyweight i was supposed to go up to 100mg a day but i found 60mg was more than sufficent


----------

